# test e or sustanon???



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

which would you prefer for a cycle along with dbol & deca?

reason im asking is ive done test e but got a txt today from my brother who knows someone selling shots of test e and sustanon for cheap, very cheap actually, he needs cash quick so im gonna take both off him :thumbup1: , which would you prefer outa the two for a bulking cycle!!!


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Someone else will say it if I don't .......test is test. Lol No real difference mate.


----------



## Lift (May 27, 2008)

There is a difference. Test is test indeed but I react better to longer esters. that counts for all compounds that i've tried.

Edit - Test E for me


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

i know test is test, but sustanon has a few different esters so would that not make it a more popular choice? i was talkin to a fella down my gym and he didnt even know what test e was for ****sake, your man training years, all they seem to know is sustanon and deca lol


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

Lift said:


> There is a difference. Test is test indeed but I react better to longer esters. that counts for all compounds that i've tried.
> 
> Edit - Test E for me


yeah, it worked ok for me aswell but would ya recomend trying out different types of test to see what suits me best?


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

Taken from a product description of Sustanon 250....

The principle purpose of attaching an ester to a steroid is to make it more lipophillic,( when injected intra-muscularly it can remain in the adipose tissue longer and is released in the blood-stream over time.) The longer an ester, the more lipophillic it is. Sustanon 250 contains 1 short, 1 long and 2 medium length esters that are all delivered over time, which gives a quick release, but a durable one as well.

This may seem like a positive thing, but to a body building purposes its really not. A steroid user will use a long-acting testosterone and inject it once a week. With sustanon the levels will peak much sooner, and drop off sooner, leaving you with less than adequate androgen levels as the week draws to a close.So to use as one would use another long-acting testosterone sustanon would seem to be poor value. Sustanon may be very suited more to front loading. Results are obtained faster If 500 mg of sustanon were used on day 1, then again 5 days later on day 6 and start a cycle of enanthate/cypionate at 500 mg/week on day 11. That avoids the major crash at the end of the week and makes maximum use of the fast acting esters to saturate the system.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Lift (May 27, 2008)

johnnyg said:


> yeah, it worked ok for me aswell but would ya recomend trying out different types of test to see what suits me best?


Yeah, try what ever you like mate. I must have to have to come to my conclusion. I just find single long esters give me no sides...


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> Taken from a product description of Sustanon 250....
> 
> The principle purpose of attaching an ester to a steroid is to make it more lipophillic,( when injected intra-muscularly it can remain in the adipose tissue longer and is released in the blood-stream over time.) The longer an ester, the more lipophillic it is. Sustanon 250 contains 1 short, 1 long and 2 medium length esters that are all delivered over time, which gives a quick release, but a durable one as well.
> 
> ...


so are you saying that sustanon could be used as a kickstart on a cycle by using it on the first day and then day 6 @ 500mg on each day??


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

Lift said:


> Yeah, try what ever you like mate. I must have to have to come to my conclusion. I just find single long esters give me no sides...


cool!!


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

If they were the same Price then id go with the Sustanon only because its usually more expensive than Test E but TEST is test


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

johnnyg said:


> so are you saying that sustanon could be used as a kickstart on a cycle by using it on the first day and then day 6 @ 500mg on each day??


Not me personally mate, my knowledge is limited, (though I do like both Sus 250 & Test E), but that does seem to be what the quote suggests. May give it a try on next cycle.


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

Lift said:


> Yeah, try what ever you like mate. I must have to have to come to my conclusion. I just find single long esters give me no sides...


X2


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> Not me personally mate, my knowledge is limited, (though I do like both Sus 250 & Test E), but that does seem to be what the quote suggests. May give it a try on next cycle.


ya i might bud, would you think it would be to much to use the sustanon as a kickstart along with the dbol and deca or could i start the dbol and deca along with the test e on day 11??


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

johnnyg said:


> ya i might bud, would you think it would be to much to use the sustanon as a kickstart along with the dbol and deca or could i start the dbol and deca along with the test e on day 11??


Out of my depth there mate, Deca screws with my mind & can't handle the shin pumps from Dbol so don't use either. Hopefully someone with more knowledge than me can answer for you. Good luck.


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

Front loading an injectible in the First week is usead instead of kickstarting a cycle with an oral this said you can do both.

Deca, Dbol, Test is a very good cyle.


----------



## Lift (May 27, 2008)

Start all three on the same day. do which ever test you would like to. you probs wont notice a difference.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

I prefer to inject sust twice a week and test e only once.

I can really feel the prop in the sust.


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

chilisi said:


> Go with the cheapest
> 
> Dead- Can you feel the Isocaporate ester as well?


im getting like 11 shots of sust and 9 shots of test e for half nothing, i know there isnt enough of either there but i just want to see which one im gonna start before i sell the one im not using!! think im just gonna go with the test e.


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

ill be starting test @ 500mg and the deca @ 300mg per week, is it ok to shoot 3ml in the one shot or is it to much, i normally rotate quads and glutes.


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

cheers boys, once again i get the info i need, uk muscle is the fookin kiddie!!


----------



## gettin on abit (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi Guys im new here so looking for some advice, i was right into training hard 20 years ago and was taking testosterone for a couple of years but haven't done any type of training for that long so i started at the Gym 5 weeks ago which gave me the bug again so i decided to read up on steroids s**t its changed so much so i thought a i ask an old friend whats the best thing to use for me now he says EAS test 400 and sus is what to use now , what do you think guys need some help here im 45 and got a bit of a belly as well!!!


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

gettin on abit said:


> Hi Guys im new here so looking for some advice, i was right into training hard 20 years ago and was taking testosterone for a couple of years but haven't done any type of training for that long so i started at the Gym 5 weeks ago which gave me the bug again so i decided to read up on steroids s**t its changed so much so i thought a i ask an old friend whats the best thing to use for me now he says EAS test 400 and sus is what to use now , what do you think guys need some help here im 45 and got a bit of a belly as well!!!


id say start a new thread bud, theres plenty of well educated people here to guide you in the right direction, goodluck!!


----------



## Jerseyjim (Feb 21, 2018)

:thumb :thumb All i have to say is for me test e twice a week will keep your levels perfect.when i used sust i reall didnt feel too strong.And if you are going to stack it with something such as anadrol or decca its a perfect compound.


----------

